# A very nice custom



## tntclip

Since I talk about rolling my own I thought I would post this test blend cigar, Its very great(lol) for being rolled 10-5-12. Its blend:
Fillers:
 Nicaraguan Ligero
 Nicaraguan Seco 
 Dominican Seco (if I told proportions I would have to .....)
Binder:
 Ecuadora Sumatra 
Wrapper:
 Indonesian Bezuki
I rolled 20 with this blend that day . I used 
Ecuador Dark
Pa Oscuro
Connecticut shade
Ecuador Yellow Shade and of course the Bezuki 
I LIKE IT


----------



## Scott W.

Awesome. Id love to do this.


----------



## szyzk

Ken, buddy, we need to talk!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice job!


----------



## Jordan23

Sweet job.


----------



## Packerjh

Looks great! Nice meeting you on v-herf tonight!


----------



## Blueracer

Very interesting!


----------



## splattttttt

Taking trades?


----------



## OnePyroTec

any new pictures?


----------



## xSentinelx

Wow that's kool


----------



## klittle250

That's really cool. I surely don't need another hobby, but where/how does one go about learning to do this? I'm sure it's easier to learn to roll than it is to blend something worth smoking.


----------



## OnePyroTec

You can find everything you need to know here :thumb:
RollersChoice


----------



## klittle250

OnePyroTec said:


> You can find everything you need to know here :thumb:
> RollersChoice


Awesome, thanks. Now I just have to convince myself not to order a kit. Seems like this would be very rewarding but if start another hobby I'll probably be single very soon.


----------



## RayJax

Very cool!

When you smoked it did it resemble another cigar or was it super awesome unique?


----------



## JonMorton

This is awesome man! To second RayJax I'd love to know what it resembles. I've tried rolling my own recently, only done 5 so far though. They're... decent


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Dammit! This "hobby" already has so many legs and now a new one for me to pursue!


----------



## Weldon78

awesome!


----------

